

Show HN: Customer Requirements -Everything programmers need to know before coding - marbe123
http://www.marcobehler.com/requirements

======
advanderveer
If you're willig to (and able to) dive into two academic papers:

Gingnell, L., Franke, U., Lagerström, R., Ericsson, E., & Lilliesköld, J.
(2014). Quantifying Success Factors for IT Projects—An Expert-Based Bayesian
Model. Information Systems Management, 31(1), 21-36.

Lehtinen, Timo OA, et al. "Perceived causes of software project failures–An
analysis of their relationships." Information and Software Technology 56.6
(2014): 623-643.

Both attempt to find the sources of software project failure, the second even
manages to find causal relationships. Requirements definitely play a role but
are not always the root cause. Overly generalised; the root cause seems to be
with the lack of a clear vision on what the product/artifact will or will not
do, this in turn leads to vague requirements. Lacking a clear vision, Decision
makers will base their priorities solely on the information source they deem
the most important: the customer.

